# A good Air Suspension offer...?



## Bazbro

I've been looking at this Air Suspension item on E-bay...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180997802974?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
but I cannot contact the named individual (Peter?) Twardy on 07858607960 or his email [email protected]

This is a particularly good offer because it includes the two pressure gauges, which others charge about £40 for (if I've got this right??).

I'd be pleased to hear from anyone who has information about this garage, or happens to be passing? :wink:

It's PS Garage,
16, Lower Cherwell St.,
Banbury
Oxfordshire
OX16 5AY

Thanks.


----------



## bigcats30

Did you ask seller a question via Ebay?


----------



## Bazbro

No, not yet. I 'phoned the number given ("Unable to connect...") and e-mailed the Hotmail address ("Unable to deliver message...").

I might ask "Why can't I contact you?" :lol:


----------



## bigcats30

Bazbro said:


> No, not yet. I 'phoned the number given ("Unable to connect...") and e-mailed the Hotmail address ("Unable to deliver message...").
> 
> I might ask "Why can't I contact you?" :lol:


He has decent feedback though ( I always read feedback).....its the gamble lol


----------



## listerdiesel

This is an 'air-assist' package rather than 'air suspension' if I read the item correctly?

Peter


----------



## aultymer

If you want to be able to use Ebay's (dubious) buyer protection, all contact should be through Ebay. Hotmail addresses have a very bad reputation.


----------



## Bazbro

Yes, it is "air assist", Peter. The original springs stay _in situ_ and only the bump stops are removed, to be replaced by the air bags.

I've tried to contact the guy via E-bay now. We'll see what happens...


----------



## listerdiesel

Just wanted to make sure that you realised what it was. 

We used to fit Firestone Aeon assisters in the 1970's to generating sets, and I have a set of air bag spring assisters to go onto our Discovery as soon as I get a minute.

Don't forget to let your insurers know, mine were a bit twitchy when I told them about it.

Peter


----------



## BwB

Doesn't appear to be any garage listed at that address.

Also, I had a set fitted for less than that price at the Newark show. Just one gauge but can isolate each side to read and/or inflate/deflate.


----------



## Techno100

They are clearly Dunlop air bags but there isn't 1 kit that will fit all the models from 1999 to 2011 that is just rubbish and the purchase doesn't give the option of choosing the relevant chassis? on that basis I'd say its iffy

In fact he is showing airride bags as well as Dunlop bags and all manner of fitment types rather than what you will actually receive


----------



## sideways

A|s Techno says its all wrong and is probably a scam and their not even cheap.


----------



## listerdiesel

Not easy to pinpoint who you are dealing with, and all previous ebay auctions are 'private' so you cannot see what has sold previously.

Not registered as a business seller either.

Seems to be selling injection pumnp repairs and air suspension parts only.

Peter


----------



## boringfrog

*Polish car Mechanic*

Have a look at this street map image from Google: Link


----------



## averhamdave

sideways said:


> A|s Techno says its all wrong and is probably a scam and their not even cheap.


Rog, I'm currently waiting for an e-bay response from him as I have asked the question about my Mohawk.

If they are not cheap, what are? I've not found any cheaper. I don't particularly need cheap but only price I've had was from Lincoln Show from some to**er who didn't sound as if he even wanted to be there and he quoted me £650 for Firestone.

The other outfit advertising on e-bay can't do them for the maxi chassis. Who else is there? Where are Air Ride? I can't find contact details for them.


----------



## Chausson

Hi
Why not try a reliable company like Marcle leisure and autovan [Dorset] no risks involved then.

Ron


----------



## Bazbro

Great replies, thanks folks.

Very interested in whoever did your outfit, BwB. I appreciate it was a "show offer" but the guy who did yours may quote a more competitive price than the £550-£650 quoted thus far. It took Symonspeed (no longer in the business, I believe) about an hour to do my last m/h, so some of these quotes are very high. I'll do it myself if I can't get a reasonable quote.

There is also this offer, that I haven't explored yet because it doesn't include a gauge... 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEMI-AIR-...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item35c0952e24


----------



## Techno100

£420
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120444-.html


----------



## wackywyco

If you see the Postage charges it states "from*Outside UK*"interesting as the signage on google map says something about 'Polish'


----------



## Mike48

http://www.airide.co.uk/home.php


----------

